# Stolen Horses



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Police are appealing for the publics help to find six horses stolen from a paddock in Calverton. 
The animals were taken from a field in Whinbush Lane between 5pm on Friday 8 July and 9am on Saturday 9 July. 

It is believed the culprits gained access by breaking the lock to the field and then made off with the horses, possibly using one or two horse boxes to transport them. 

The animals feeding and water troughs were also taken. 

The driver of a red 4x4 vehicle towing an old, white horse box, seen parked near the field around the time of the theft may have vital information about the incident. 

The horses are: 



Romana, a chestnut mare, aged 26 

Revel, a grey mare, aged 21

Gem, a bay mare, aged 3

Bow, a red and white filly, aged 1

Zeus, a palomino filly, aged 1

Foxy, a bay mare, aged 6 



Police believe those responsible may attempt to sell the horses. They may have been sold at local horse markets or even as working horses, possibly in the Newark or Bingham areas. 

PC Luke Todd, who is investigating the incident, said: Its likely the thieves will try and make a profit by selling these animals on to unsuspecting buyers. 

But the horses are stolen property and belong to somebody else. Their owners are understandably distressed and very concerned for the welfare of their animals. 

I urge anyone who comes into contact with horses in their day-to-day lives or at local markets to be observant. 

They should contact the police if they know where the stolen horses are or if they have any information that could help us reunite them with their rightful owners.

Anyone with information should contact Nottinghamshire Police on 0300 300 99 99 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

It sickens me how people do this kind of stuff for money!


----------

